# International Fellowship of FMA Masters



## James Miller (Jan 10, 2016)

Datu Hartman will be one of the featured instructors at the International Fellowship of FMA Masters. More informationto follow.

Follow the link for hotel reservation:
International Fellowship of FMA Masters


----------



## Danny T (Jan 10, 2016)

ENROLL EARLY AND GET AN EARLY DISCOUNT.
NOTE DISCOUNTED RATES IF REGISTERED EARLY.
Registration fees will be: $150 if paid by April; $175
If paid by June $200 
If paid by August 
$250 if paid at the door on registration. 

CALL SAM BUOT - 480-840-5803
EMAIL: sam@buot.net

HILTON WEBSITE:
http://www.hilton.com/./personalized/M/MESHPHF./index.jhtml.
Hotel Address: 1011 West Holmes Avenue
Mesa, Arizona 
85210-4923
Phone Number: 480 833 5555 if reservation is direct through Hilton. Mention
Group discount of the FMA Global Fellowship of Masters.


----------



## Blindside (Jan 10, 2016)

Thats one hell of a lineup.  Wow.


----------



## geezer (Jan 11, 2016)

All those guys will be just across town in Mesa next Sept.? Hot-dam! Looks like I'll be calling Manong Sam ASAP to register.


----------



## Danny T (Jan 11, 2016)

geezer said:


> All those guys will be just across town in Mesa next Sept.? Hot-dam! Looks like I'll be calling Manong Sam ASAP to register.


Very interested in attending as well. We may get to meet and play.


----------



## geezer (Jan 11, 2016)

Danny T said:


> Very interested in attending as well. We may get to meet and play.



I would really enjoy that, Danny. If you do make plans, PM me or email me -- check http://www.vingtsunaz.com/ for contact info.


----------



## geezer (Jan 17, 2016)

Double post!


----------



## geezer (Jan 17, 2016)

I will try to re-post this on the general FMA forum as well.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jan 19, 2016)

I work with one of those guys.  Great guy.


----------



## geezer (Jan 21, 2016)

Bill Mattocks said:


> I work with one of those guys.  Great guy.



Which one Bill?


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jan 22, 2016)

geezer said:


> Which one Bill?



He might not want me to say. He's a great guy though. He stops by my desk, we chat about MA all the time. We do different stuff, but there are some interesting overlaps.


----------

